# TC Omega X7 for sale



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

moving one of my blackpowder rifles if anyone is looking;

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=218&ad ... d=&search=


----------



## Andymansavage (Sep 19, 2008)

$300 if you mention the forum, great deal.


----------

